# Lets see your vauxhall/opel Beasts !



## glos nige

Heres mine

Astra H sri 2.0 turbo sat on rs4 reps


----------



## Dunkz2006

Heres my new vxr :thumb:


----------



## glos nige

Thats a nice vxr bud


----------



## Shiny

Shame i no longer have my 1980 Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0 GLS Sportshatch. That was a true beast, stripped of all bumpers and trim, painted in primer grey and with a black bonnet (the start of the respray i never finished). I was 20 years ahead of my time with the current trend for matt finishes and black bonnets...


----------



## Dunkz2006

glos nige said:


> Thats a nice vxr bud


Thanks nige and above mine is probably one of the best 5dr turbos around :thumb:



Shiny said:


> Shame i no longer have my 1980 Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0 GLS Sportshatch. That was a true beast, stripped of all bumpers and trim, painted in primer grey and with a black bonnet (the start of the respray i never finished). I was 20 years ahead of my time with the current trend for matt finishes and black bonnets...


do you have any pics of it tho mate?


----------



## glos nige

Shiny said:


> Shame i no longer have my 1980 Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0 GLS Sportshatch. That was a true beast, stripped of all bumpers and trim, painted in primer grey and with a black bonnet (the start of the respray i never finished). I was 20 years ahead of my time with the current trend for matt finishes and black bonnets...


lol yeh can you predict the lottery then please and send me the numbers , sounds a beast tho


----------



## tom-coupe

really do like those vxr astras looks sweet mate


----------



## glennv6

Here is my 300hp VXR220...


----------



## glos nige

Loving your 220 glenn


----------



## johnsastra16v

heres my bad boy (total vauxhall featured)


----------



## Dunkz2006

tom-coupe said:


> really do like those vxr astras looks sweet mate


Cheers mate :thumb:



glennv6 said:


> Here is my 300hp VXR220...


Stunning 220 mate :thumb:


----------



## glos nige

I was considering those merc rims on mine john looks sweet bud


----------



## Bloicy

Some of my Vec B GSI


----------



## Dunkz2006

johnsastra16v said:


> heres my bad boy (total vauxhall featured)


Love your coupe John :thumb: as you can see the gsi has gone and i have the vxr now :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

It was the 80's, i was too busy going to gigs and being a teenager to takes pics of the car. Massive shame, it's one of cars i still i wish i had now, the relative slowness was kind of made up by it's rear wheel drive drifting ability in the wet.

Was just like this, without the trimmings


----------



## scottgm

Heres my little beast i got for my 18th...

2005 1.2 Corsa Design


----------



## Ian_W

Not as fancy as some of the other above but heres my old beast. Last seen Jan 2008 when it was stolen


----------



## Ben1413

Mine:










:wave:


----------



## magic919




----------



## glos nige

scottgm said:


> Heres my little beast i got for my 18th...
> 
> 2005 1.2 Corsa Design


nice car for 18 bud i had aclapped out nova 1.2 when i was 18 full of rust



Ian_W said:


> Not as fancy as some of the other above but heres my old beast. Last seen Jan 2008 when it was stolen


always wanted speedlines for my nova very nice example shame the arses nicked it


----------



## Bloicy

Some of my Vec B GSI


----------



## glos nige

Bloicy said:


> Some of my Vec B GSI


Very nice m8 unmolested looks ace


----------



## scottgm

glos nige said:


> nice car for 18 bud i had aclapped out nova 1.2 when i was 18 full of rust


Thanks


----------



## Shiny

I love the Cavvy/Vecky GSI front bumper, old school but still looks just right.


----------



## modded

some very nice vauxhalls on this site

heres mine


----------



## alexf

sweet jesus thats low!

I take it the back is full of air ride pumps then? Reflections in the paint are awesome :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Some nice cars lads :thumb:


----------



## scottgm

Thats one Loooooow van!


----------



## Bloicy

glos nige said:


> Very nice m8 unmolested looks ace


Thanks mate, just how i like it... standard but subtle mods.


----------



## Leemack

Good god thats slammed on its ass


----------



## Shiny

Awesome looking van! Must be packing air bags or you'll be knocking the shells off snails!

A lot of work has gone into that, hats off to you.


----------



## modded

thanks for the commets.

yes it has air ride so can get over speed bumps lol


----------



## Lump

some really nice cars here, nothing as good as the above, but not many Signums about and always get good comments


----------



## DE 1981

Bloicy said:


> Some of my Vec B GSI


Ive always like that shape of Vectra yours look perfect OEM, the ST200's were/are really nice cars.

Gav


----------



## neil b

Heres mine


----------



## matt1206

My Astra


----------



## jamie_s

my 1.8, Ive done too much to it to list lol, hope u like!


----------



## Funkytear

Well thats my beloved Opel OPC. On its way to 300 bhp.


----------



## Dunkz2006

Some stunning vx's there guys, keep em coming :thumb:


----------



## Dale92

Ian_W said:


> Not as fancy as some of the other above but heres my old beast. Last seen Jan 2008 when it was stolen


whoa that looks like new brighton to me :thumb:


----------



## Michi

This is my Vectra OPC.

http://www.schuchi.com/gallery/Michi?page=1

But soon I will get my new Insignia OPC in ardenblue... :wave:


----------



## Shug

Heres the best view I ever had of my vectra








:wave:


----------



## mattc

Here's mine, but don't look like that at the mo after a major rebuild.


----------



## jlock




----------



## balz

this will go on in the next days...


----------



## MadOnVaux!

My 1995 N reg Calibra 16v


----------



## DE 1981

Ian_W said:


> Not as fancy as some of the other above but heres my old beast. Last seen Jan 2008 when it was stolen


Blimey mate i had a N reg white Corsa GSi identical to that, aye this is going back 10 years or so but it was a cracking little car.

Those Alessio speedlines were gorgeous wheels the stance with the mudflaps and wheels really reminds me of that car. Ill see if i can did out some old pics.

Gav


----------



## glos nige

Keep them coming guys some cracking cars and 2 cracking vans


----------



## chewysrixp

Here is mine when the weather was good.


----------



## Lopez

That's as shiny as it gets (for now)
If the weather holds up this weekend it will be clayed for the first time ever (paint feels like 2500 grit wet n dry paper) and maybe even some machine polishing. Unfortunately the paint has loads of crows feet under the lacquer so not a lot I can do about that but every little helps.


----------



## whiplash

*3 of them*

three of mine vectra c on 20" now gone,insignia now gone,and now corsa vxr:car:


----------



## AliBailey88

nobody got a cav gsi then?


----------



## glos nige

AliBailey88 said:


> nobody got a cav gsi then?


Now thats one Vaux i always wanted but never got round to it lol


----------



## Auto Finesse

My VX work horse:


----------



## glos nige

james b said:


> My VX work horse:


One of the best H vans around James :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Thanks, shes got some Miles on her now needs some new rims but other than that i love it to bits.


----------



## glos nige

james b said:


> Thanks, shes got some Miles on her now needs some new rims but other than that i love it to bits.


So what rims you going to get m8 will they be vaux


----------



## Auto Finesse

Same as on there now i think just some fresh ones for the summer, i tried some nice rims on it before but with out the VXR (knock offs) it dont have the same over all look, i like that it looks as if it could have come out the factory that way, i had my heart set on some beautiful wheels but they just did not work on there, might go for the VXR 18" but then im not that keen on them


----------



## whiplash

*hopefully better pics*


----------



## Refined Detail

Desperately need some better pics. My little project I picked up toward the end of last year:




























C20XE (2.0 16v from Calibra)


----------



## Geetarman

Here's mine:





































Really need to get some new pics, these are about a year ago about a week after buying it.


----------



## glos nige

james b said:


> Same as on there now i think just some fresh ones for the summer, i tried some nice rims on it before but with out the VXR (knock offs) it dont have the same over all look, i like that it looks as if it could have come out the factory that way, i had my heart set on some beautiful wheels but they just did not work on there, might go for the VXR 18" but then im not that keen on them


i now what your saying bud what about the 19 snowflakes or are 19s to big


----------



## johnnyboy5

mine, 1993 astra gsi


----------



## glos nige

Nice that m8 dont see many around of those now


----------



## Alfa GTV

This was my Mirage Pearlescent coupe turbo, was featured in Total Vauxhall magazine, sold it to a mate, left me with just over 300 bhp :driver:














































Sold it to a mate then bought a E46 BMW 325i sport:










Which I have just chopped in for a E60 BMW 530D M Sport :devil:










And also use the corsa as my run-around :thumb:


----------



## -Ally-

My old car, was kinda fun while it lasted


----------



## Lion

Heres a couple of my old vauxhalls



































I sometimes miss the old omega, untill i remeber the fuel bills lol


----------



## the hitman

Here are mine both on the drive at the moment

300 bhp Zafira VXR




























VXR8










After a drive from Kent to Weymouth



















And the one that started it the Astra VXR


----------



## astra20t

cav gsi 4x4










vectra gsi










astra gsi










and my astra vxr


----------



## chewysrixp

All these astra owners should look at joining AOC if not already.


----------



## astra20t

yes im on there.i run Griffin Autos with c9rum from aoc :wave:


----------



## rapala

My Astra VXR Nurburgring


----------



## Tunero

My Corsa... photo was taken 2 years ago... now is stripped down since 1 year and a half... I have changed everything...










Is a C20XE... the first of Spain :thumb::thumb::thumb:, had S3's Recaros... love that seats!


----------



## matt1206

chewysrixp said:


> All these astra owners should look at joining AOC if not already.


Been on there since July 2004


----------



## TomV6

Any excuse


----------



## danga200

Some lovely cars in this thread. Was tempted to get a SRi turbo a little while back with the courtenay kit on it


----------



## H13BS M

This is my old w reg corsa B i had for my first car.I totally appriciate now at the age of 26 that this car is not to everyone's taste, but as some first time drivers get the taste for heavily modifying, i change pretty much everything on it.It started as a 1 litre 12 valve, and is now a redtop.
These pictures are my most recent ones when i gave her one last clean before i put her in storage at my gf's house.Though i have the C32 AMG now i never did sell her and to this day she's still wrapped up in the garage.These were taken the day i put her in storage:























































So anyone fancies a mint corsa come buy!lol


----------



## neilb62

My old bus, an 2002 Vectra 2.6 GSi.





































:wave:


----------



## m00k

my current few 

2.6 v6 veccy estate runabout





































then my cav turbo... complete toy love this car









































































and my calibra turbo... 24k on it


----------



## m00k

mrs's astra gsi





































previous vauxs

se8 cali














































gsi mk3 astra
































































runabour corsa



















back when i was young lol










mk4 sri turbo


----------



## Nigel Hill

my old corsa


























my current coupe


----------



## Adam D

Vauxhall did make some sexy looking engines (I used to have a Vectra V6 SRI), amazing how they shoe-horned the engine into the bay, although I did hear that when VX first introduced the Vectra B that they were not going to have a V6 in the range and it was an after thought, hence the tightness in the engine bay.

Love seeing the old red top engines and the C20LETs - what fab engines!


----------



## Nova_Scotia

Here's my little lot.

Mk2 Astra









Mk3 Cavalier








Mk3 Astra GSI








Mk5 Astra SRI









Nova Sport


----------



## cobra148

*The Kids Taxi..*


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Blimey this is home from home , well sort of 

Couple of photos of my old vxr,s both cherished..


----------



## Nigel Hill

did i read that wrond marc, or did it say old vxr`s? u sold it?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yea gone mate , i have bought a Green RS. I still have a vauxhall though just a ****ty one


----------



## Nigel Hill

some thing else for you to clean i supose lol, hope you dont get the same hassle as when you sold the blue one eg with the plate


----------



## scottg2540

here is mine i have just joined as i am wanting to learn how to machine polish


----------



## the hitman

Looking cool there scott welcome to DW :wave:


----------



## stuupnorth

*old skool*

here's my old kadett



















miss her!!! LOL


----------



## Ryan Hughes

Heres my B.


----------



## novacabrio

My addition to the vauxhall family


----------



## dc44




----------



## vaughanmc

Here's my daily driver 1.2i Nova:
























Mk1 Nova project car - Soon to be 1400 T40 8v:
































Orange Nova which was going to be a track car but now a spare shell, which will be used again one day:
































Cheers, Vaughan


----------



## Trist

My old Astra VXR, which I loved to bits!


----------



## Blazebro

novacabrio said:


> My addition to the vauxhall family


Gorgeous looking Nova there :thumb:


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe

Iv not posted for a while,but felt compelled,(and slightly drunk)
Here is my coupe


----------



## paulmc08

heres a few of my 2.2 Dti Cdx


----------



## scottgm

dc44 said:


>


Hmm Stealthy... Nice Corsa :thumb:


----------



## matt1206

Might as well put some of my old cars as well

Vectra C 1.9 CDTI SRI









































MK4 Astra SXI


----------



## jamie_s

scottgm said:


> Hmm Stealthy... Nice Corsa :thumb:


awwww wot about mine!?


----------



## nick.s

Here are a few of my Vec C SRi CDTi 150 Nav XP with custom rear valance and skirts, snowflakes, a bit of ICE and tints.























































An obligatory reflection shot:


----------



## S18DMW

Some pics of my VXR Astra.

8x18'' Compomotive CXT's
Eibach springs Remus Exhaust 
EDS Stage 2 software, car was dyno'd at 292bhp by previous owner. Going to a dyno day on the 20th March to see what it is now. :thumb:


----------



## impster

I loved this car. Mk3 Astra Sport 1800. lowered 40mm or so, GSI spoiler added, and interior leathers added as well. Otherwise, standard. Nice everyday runaround.


----------



## vaughanmc

Nick.S - That back bumper on the Vectra looks terrible IMO

Nice car apart from that mate


----------



## Rasher

my caged animal


----------



## nick.s

vaughanmc said:


> Nick.S - That back bumper on the Vectra looks terrible IMO
> 
> Nice car apart from that mate


I like it, it suits the lines of the car. Each to their own though, we all like different things. If we all liked the same thing, it'd be one boring world :thumb:

And thanks 



Rasher said:


> my caged animal


Love it  Love that shape Astra, especially in good old red.


----------



## steveosri

*my astra*

this is mine








































http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/stevendo[IMG]
[IMG]http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff294/stevendonkey/DSC01108.jpg


----------



## ale

Here are mine, rim RS6 19 "


----------



## scottg2540

the hitman said:


> Looking cool there scott welcome to DW :wave:


cheers mate


----------



## MadOnVaux!

whiplash said:


> insignia now gone


Loved the grille on that, nice one


----------



## MadOnVaux!

AliBailey88 said:


> nobody got a cav gsi then?


I had to choose between a Cav GSi and a Calibra 16v when i got my 1st Calibra....tough choice, but the Calibra got ALOT more attention from laydees than the Cav ever would


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Love this thread too.....well, i would


----------



## VeeDubEuro

some really nice motors in there guys


----------



## VeeDubEuro

might get a vauxhall next


----------



## mcoupe

Here's a few of my old beast, picked her up brand new when i was 17 and covered 60k in 3 years, she never missed a beat!
I think i managed to buy nearly every Irmscher part going!


----------



## glos nige

VeeDubEuro said:


> might get a vauxhall next


go on you know it makes sence lol


----------



## nick.s

mcoupe said:


> Here's a few of my old beast, picked her up brand new when i was 17 and covered 60k in 3 years, she never missed a beat!
> I think i managed to buy nearly every Irmscher part going!


That's a really tidy Corsa B  Not really a fan of them, but that is a really nice example. Seen too many 'chavved out' and it's not a good look. I guess paying for the Irmscher gear has paid off


----------



## RobW

My current - 184 bhp CDTi SRi










And the wife's 1.4 Sport with every option possible!!










My previous - 217 bhp and 270 ft/lbs!!










Wife's previous - 1.2 16v SXi










And the one I wish I hadn't sold










It is only a 2.2 but I loved it!

There's some seriously beautiful cars in here, well done to all.


----------



## Junior Bear

Mine


----------



## mcoupe

nick.s said:


> That's a really tidy Corsa B  Not really a fan of them, but that is a really nice example. Seen too many 'chavved out' and it's not a good look. I guess paying for the Irmscher gear has paid off


Thanks, i think everyone had 'badboy' kits back then so it was nice to have something different. I did pay of yeah, but my god its wasnt cheap, i think the total for the front/rear/sides/grill/spoiler was just under 3k including paint. :doublesho


----------



## vickky453

heres mine on the rollers










Made 143.4bhp with 141 lb/ft torque, not bad for a 125bhp 1.8 !!


----------



## Sam87

Some great vauxhalls in here 

Heres my old vectra















Another one 2.2 SRI



And this is my GSI which i still dont know if i'm keeping or selling it...i've done quite a bit of work to this car


----------



## Alex L

Not a Vauxhall/Opel but from the GM family


----------



## Mixman




----------



## Funkytear

Lovely car there Mixman! I´m so weak for these.


----------



## Mixman

Thank You

I've gone just about as far as I can with it. Someone did do a photoshop with carbon bonnet and roof! I wish a had a few ££££'s spare!


----------



## DiamondD

wow really like the vxr220 looks stunning.


----------



## kyle_sxi

hers a couple of mine 
couple of my coupe now 

































few of my old astra


----------



## Hudy82

Here's a couple of my old astra shortly after i got it.


----------



## leslie80

*vectra vxr*


----------



## nick.s

RobW said:


> My current - 184 bhp CDTi SRi


What have you done to the engine to get that bhp? remap or box? anything else?


mcoupe said:


> Thanks, i think everyone had 'badboy' kits back then so it was nice to have something different. I did pay of yeah, but my god its wasnt cheap, i think the total for the front/rear/sides/grill/spoiler was just under 3k including paint. :doublesho


Yeah, the Irmy gear is silly money, but so worth it. Still trying to justify the best part of a grand for a front spoiler, and 2 spoilers for the rear (hatch top and boot lid DTM style) for my Vec. Ah well, I'll wait for my numbers to come up


----------



## MadOnVaux!

RobW said:


> My current - 184 bhp CDTi SRi


Nice, is that with a BSR Remap?



leslie80 said:


>


How low is that?


----------



## leslie80

MadOnVaux! said:


> Nice, is that with a BSR Remap?
> 
> How low is that?


proper low about 80mm front and 75mm at the back kw variant2 coilovers


----------



## woodymbr

Gorgeous Astra VXR on page 1 (same colour as my Corsa). I'm after one of those in a few months.

Love the Vectra VXR on here as well. Such a nice car!


----------



## RobW

nick.s said:


> What have you done to the engine to get that bhp? remap or box? anything else?


DTUK ECOII green box. Was only on about 60-70% when it went on the rollers so I imagine it could get a bit more if needed.

The good thing about it is it actually helps the fuel economy if driven sensibly.

It is lowered in that pic, 45mm front and 40mm rear on springs only but it was no use on these highland 'roads' so had to go back to standard 

I am LOVING that Arden VXR, would love to have one of them but the running costs with the miles I do would cripple me in a week!


----------



## leslie80

*my gte*

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy338/leslie_boyd80/101_1453.jpg?t=1267382805


----------



## P4ULT

leslie80 said:


> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy338/leslie_boyd80/101_1453.jpg?t=1267382805


i like this dont see many about tho i had a cavalier gsi and my mate had a gte and it was always quicker.


----------



## leslie80

*my old derv*


----------



## Nigel Hill

kyle_sxi said:


> hers a couple of mine
> couple of my coupe now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few of my old astra


RE XXX iv always wanted on of those subs!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Select Detailing

Dunkz2006 said:


> Heres my new vxr :thumb:


Very nice car you have there sir.

Impressed, miles better than your old one.

Hope you enjoy.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## pug504

*My old Vauxhall (in Oz)*

1924 23/60...in need of a decent clean.


----------



## nick.s

pug504 said:


> 1924 23/60...in need of a decent clean.


Car of the thread without a doubt! That is a classic if ever I saw one.


----------



## woodymbr

Kyle. Do I spy Poorboys Wheel Sealant there? Good stuff!

Here's my current car, Corsa C SRi when I first got it, along with my mates SXi+

























Good ol' sticker, just for lols

Then I got my wheels refurbed in a very dark grey/charcoal at The Wheel Specialist in Manchester. It was a bit expensive but a top quality job!


























Some other cars awaiting a good clay and machine polish, then they'll be up for sale. Anyone interested? There's some 944's, 924's, Hummer H2 and MG BGT.

Then it was time to lower my Corsa. Only the one pic but there will be more shortly. Just spent 3 days claying, machine polishing and waxing so I need to get a few snaps asap.










And a few DIY brake mods too


----------



## cdti_sri

Some of my beasts

Corsa C 1.7 cdti SRi 

























Corsa D 1.7 cdti SXi

























Corsa D 1.7 cdti SRi

























Astra H 1.9 cdti SRi


----------



## woodymbr

You like your diesels then?


----------



## johnnyg

gone but will never forget


----------



## desi115

The only Vauxhall i have owned -










Until I let the gf drive it...........


----------



## MadOnVaux!

johnnyg said:


> gone but will never forget


Looks nice m8, like the exhaust...what engine?


----------



## AndrewTi

Hi all, First post and to be honest, totally ham fisted when it comes to detailing, but here they are.



















I know. A long way to go!!!!


----------



## robbo83




----------



## MadOnVaux!

Very nice Vectra's Andrew and Robbo 

Andrew, those Irmscher rims on the GSi look superb


----------



## Spoony

My mates about to do a quick write up on:


----------



## BangorGav

2000 Astra mk4 1.6 16v!


----------



## gsd2000




----------



## uruk hai

Here's one of my old GSI, I loved that car 



And here's an Astra that was a magazine cover car and is now kept up and running by a mate of mine who know's the owner. It's a super charged V6 with nitrous oxide and also has a hugley expensive stereo install. Not my cup of tea but it is a bit rapid


----------



## alexf

good god that astra is disgusting :doublesho

but kudos for the work that must have gone into it :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

:lol::lol: Not the nicest looking car I've ever driven but it was seriously fast (over 400bhp) and the stereo is simply mind blowing, It was built by a company called Calibre coach works, the wheels are 20's and cost £1000 each !


----------



## lofty

Here's my Vx 220


----------



## cangri

My Vec B.


----------



## Sirmally2

I half expected to see a tonne of insignia's on here... 

Owned a Carlton (My first pride and joy which i will never forget), Insignia and the old man has an Omega. All nice cars...

Got rid of the insignia tho, shame Vauxhall can no longer match paintjobs round here, otherwise i would of still had it


----------



## 335dAND110XS

My only Vauxhall, sold two years ago for the BMW - car was pretty good (1.9CDTi 150 Design) bought new, owned for 4 years) but the dealers were DIABOLICAL. Never ever again.


----------



## kaiss3

This is my toy

Astra 1.6T


----------



## Spankee

Here's mine near on and off 2 year build and still not finshed  well get a thread up soon of the restore 257 BHP proven more to come c20let 6 speed list is endless:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K

335dAND110XS said:


> My only Vauxhall, sold two years ago for the BMW - car was pretty good (1.9CDTi 150 Design) bought new, owned for 4 years) but the dealers were DIABOLICAL. Never ever again.


Could you go into more detail about the dealer's treatment of you?

I went to my local Vauxhall garage and was treated like utter sh!t.

I complained to Vauxhall and they called me wanting more information. They offered to book the car in for work themselves and they would address the issues I had but I said I couldn't possibly go there again. Rude staff, they cancelled cambelt work twice, never picked up phones and never called back despite promising.

I like to support British manufacturers, compare this to MG Rover who were so helpful and the garages were friendly :argie::argie::

Gone now


----------



## Flair

Few of my old GSI.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

T.D.K said:


> Could you go into more detail about the dealer's treatment of you?
> 
> I went to my local Vauxhall garage and was treated like utter sh!t.
> 
> I complained to Vauxhall and they called me wanting more information. They offered to book the car in for work themselves and they would address the issues I had but I said I couldn't possibly go there again. Rude staff, they cancelled cambelt work twice, never picked up phones and never called back despite promising.
> 
> I like to support British manufacturers, compare this to MG Rover who were so helpful and the garages were friendly :argie::argie::
> 
> Gone now


The car had swirl flap failure at about 40k miles (under warranty) so we limped to the nearest dealer (Ward Vauxhall) on a Saturday afternoon. It took some persuasion to get them to even look at it then it was diagnosed and we were told NOT to drive it anywhere.

So we assumed they'd give us a courtesy car - but no, they said they didn't have any. My wife was 8 months pregnant at the time - they didn't even offer us a lift home. So eventually a sales guy said hire a car and they'd cover it. So we phoned around and found one. Except after the five days of hiring it and returning it, Ward suddenly refused to pay for it. Eventually they paid a fraction of the hire cost so we were £200 down.

Went to pick up the car and just as we were leaving, my wife noticed a scrape on the rear bumper - they'd damaged it and tried to get away with it. This time they gave us a loan car and fixed it.

I emailed the Directors about the awful service and received a rather rude reply.

I was completely dumbfounded at how dreadful they were and from that experience, will never buy a Vx again. I contacted Vx head office and they didn't give a stuff.


----------

